# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  my girlfriends frequent sex dream

## kjahh

my girlfriend has been having sex dreams about me lately where halfway in another guy comes in and touches her. she says she gets mad and ends up waking up annoyed but does anybody know why shes been having this so frequently?

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

We need more information. There is no predetermined meaning to these dreams, however meaning can be gained from them. It's unlikely that we would be close to analyzing the dream correctly if we don't even know about your relationship.

----------


## Keitorin

If she hadn't said the part where she was annoyed, I'd guess I'd assume that she was trying to tell you that she was interested in a threesome. XP (Then again, she could be annoyed because a part of her believes that wanting that is wrong.)

But I have to agree with Bucketheadjamz in the end, because dreams are crazy things. People dream of things that they'd never do/want to do in RL all the time.

----------


## kjahh

our relationship is all right . we have a son together but im a thousand miles away because of work . i will be home soon though.

fights are not uncommon but theyre usually over little things that blow over in an hour at most. i guess its fair to say we're just a regular couple aside the distance atm. 

sex life is good as it can be for the distance and we've had open conversations bout sex and from what we've had she's satisfied plus the amoutn of time we been together. any more info needed?

----------


## The Cusp

Without knowing anything about your girlfriend, and only basing this on the fact that dreams reflect things that capture your attention, I'd say there could be some guy hitting on her somewhere in RL and she doesn't appreciate his advances.

Pleas let me know if that's the case, I love being right!

----------


## kjahh

> Without knowing anything about your girlfriend, and only basing this on the fact that dreams reflect things that capture your attention, I'd say there could be some guy hitting on her somewhere in RL and she doesn't appreciate his advances.
> 
> Pleas let me know if that's the case, I love being right!



interesting. i'll ask.

note: im also asking on her be half

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

The Cusp owns.

----------


## kjahh

she says some guy has been asking her out constantly and she keeps shooting him down. i think your right cusp!

----------


## Native Dreamer

> she says some guy has been asking her out constantly and she keeps shooting him down. i think your right cusp!



NCC. This will be my new acronym for you're predictions cusp; Nice Call Cusp.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> she says some guy has been asking her out constantly and she keeps shooting him down. i think your right cusp!



Tell her to say that her boyfriend is going to be pissed when he gets back.

----------

